

Dabble Do: social to-do list Facebook app from the makers of Dabble DB - avibryant
http://blog.dabbledb.com/2007/08/introducing-dab.html

======
antirez
Another work in progress tool to work together: a shared todo list + calendar
application at <http://tudulist.com>

It is not really a startup or something like this, some week ago I finished to
write the Ruby framework we are using in our company to develop web apps and I
needed to test it a bit so I started writing this application that ended being
good enough to be put online.

I'm continuing the development because at this point we are using it as a tool
in my company and other companies of our friends are using this too. Feel free
to try it and give suggestion now that it's the initial stage of development
and there is a lot of room to change things.

------
keven
Most productive facebook app to get things done. Pass todos to friends and
'crack the whip' until they're done.

------
davidw
Stuff To Do has drag/drop sharing of tasks, as well as the ability to look at
how other people in your group have spent their time:

<http://stufftodo.dedasys.com>

